# Ruger Redhawk (KRH-44) What's it worth?



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

I just acquired a Ruger GP100. I have a Ruger RedHawk (KRH-44) SS, 7.5" barrel in excellent shape, which I bought new and may want to sell. Maybe put 500 rounds thru it. What's a fair price for it?

Don <><


----------



## Bobthegod (Feb 23, 2013)

Here in California the 7" goes from $700-900 depending on condition. Any extras gets more $$
Any of the .357 .45 or 41 magnum get far better price as they are harder to find,


----------

